# Help in finding games (brain-exercise types)



## Denise1952 (May 11, 2014)

I have been doing Hidden object games which I enjoy, but, I like the puzzles the best, anything that makes me have to figure things out.  I don't like the story-lines, boring.  I want to be either putting together a puzzle, not just the jigsaw types, but the ones where you have to use your memory a lot etc.

Anyway, is anyone out there into this type of thing, or something I didn't mention?  I do like crossword puzzles but haven't found any good ones online yet.  I know I could buy those books but why do that when I can get cool ones online.  I looked today, but would love to find out if anyone has a recommend.  I don't like easy "time killer" types.  I know it helps some people but for me, I need to use my brain, not let it veg.  I really love math, so any games that have to do with that.  Oh yes, free is a must for now, ads or not, I can't afford to buy right now

Ok, hope all have a good evening!! Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2014)

There's some on AARP site, but you probably saw those already...http://www.aarp.org/health/brain-health/brain_games/


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 12, 2014)

This is my favorite link to use to play puzzle games. It says escape games, but there are hidden object games available here too. I love escape games. You usually go back and forth between rooms, collecting clues and working out puzzles to eventually get a key that unlocks the door (and you escape). Some are harder than others. this site has hundreds of various games. Have fun.
http://minispeles.com/category/room-escape-type/

Here is a site where you'll find picture games. Each one you open has a photo which has been cut into about 25 squares. The squares are mixed up. Your job is to move the squares where they belong to reveal the photograph. Some are very challenging. Just scroll down and select a *Picture Completion* game to play.
http://dghg.bake-neko.net/index_en.html

Here is another good game site. This one has a wide variety of 'brain' games.
http://www.funnygames.us/brain_games/


----------



## Denise1952 (May 12, 2014)

OMYgosh!  Would you girls believe I have never seen/found any of the sites you gave me!! I'm soooooooooo excited, LOL!!  Yeehaw, exercise, exercise, what I need is exercise (brain that tis!!)  Thanks so much, will talk to you tomorrow!! Denise


----------



## Jackie22 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks, Lois, I have saved these sites.


----------



## That Guy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 12, 2014)

I've looked everywhere for that hat, and you had it!!:bowknot:


----------

